# Firestone Huffy "The Wheel"



## Venom5sc (Jul 13, 2018)

A friend and I were talking last night and he asked me if I knew anything about muscle bikes.  Long story short he goes on to tell me he still has the bike his grandfather gave to him when he was a kid. With the help of Google we narrowed it down to a Huffy "the Wheel".  Finding information on it seems difficult enough however it is also a Firestone branded bike that was a window display at the local Firestone dealer.  We came across the picture below and he said its exactly like it (color, chain guard, seat, steering wheel...) except that his has a brake on the top tube and not the 3 speed shifter... and again that his is a Firestone.  I have yet to see it but he did say its in pretty good condition as he wasn't able to ride it much because everyone else wanted to ride it and he understandably didn't want that.  Any idea if its a rare bike and if its worth anything?  I will try to get some pictures of it this weekend.

Thank you!


----------



## Venom5sc (Jul 14, 2018)

Well, I was able to take a look at the bike and thought it would be in better shape from the way he was talking about it. However besides from the broken sissy bar, ripped seat and missing t-handle I think it could clean up pretty nicely. I was told it would be for sale if the price is right.











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2018)

I think if he actually put a price on it he might have a better chance selling. If he wants to auction it Ebay would be the right venue. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 15, 2018)

No this was the right venue to sell it


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 30, 2018)

How it looks now


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 30, 2018)

Very nice I would like to add one of those to my growing Huffy collection


----------



## Venom5sc (Sep 30, 2018)

Holy Smokes!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

